# Warum kein update auf gcc 3.4 [solved]

## tam

Ich habe den symlink von make.profile von 2004.0 so geändert:

make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2004.3

Nun habe ich erwartet, dass ein emerge -uavD world den neuen gcc 3.4 installieren will, tut es aber nicht. Muss ich sonst noch was beachten?

```
tam etc # gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4

tam etc # emerge -pv gcc

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1  +X -bootstrap -build -debug +fortran* -gcj -hardened -multilib +nls -objc -pic -static (-uclibc) 0 kB

```

Last edited by tam on Sun Nov 21, 2004 4:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## steveb

für x86 ist 3.4 noch nicht frei gegeben. du kannst es aber dennoch installieren. ich habe es bei mir so gemacht:

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage

echo -ne "sys-devel/gcc ~x86\nsys-devel/gcc-config ~x86\nsys-libs/libstdc++-v3 ~x86\n">>/etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -v gcc
```

gruss

steve

----------

## tam

OK, danke.

----------

## steveb

 *tam wrote:*   

> OK, danke.

 Kein Problem.

Gruss

Steve

----------

